# Chinese Calvinist Growth While Others Shrink



## William Price (Jul 4, 2009)

I just read a posting by Andrew Brown of the UK Guardian concerning the growth of Calvinism and Reformed Theology in China. I then began thinking about why this is shrinking here in the USA and Europe, but is exploding in persecuted countries. Why is this do you think?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 4, 2009)

Because it is correct and bulletproof, since it is a faithful transmission of the gospel message and the scriptures in general.

Think about it; any Arminian theology has 'me' at the center, so you're fallible from the word 'go'. But it conveniently leaves oh so much room for personal 'interpretation'.

Calvinism is shrinking here because people don't want the gospel, they want their ears tickled. Why do you think the seeker-sensitive philosophy made such inroads? I get to tailor the gospel to ME! Is there anything greater than that?


----------



## KSon (Jul 4, 2009)

I would also argue that persecution and other extreme tribulation leads one to cling to the sovereignty of God. In countries such as China, it is not hard to see the depths of man's depravity, especially of those who rule over you. 

I once heard a preacher (Washer I think) posit that the resurgence in interest in the Doctrines of Grace and God's absolute sovereignty in all things could be a foreshadowing of things to come in America. Food for thought.


----------



## kalawine (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd say "ditto" to both the above posts.


----------



## asc (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any firsthand info about Calvinism or Reformed churches in China?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 5, 2009)

William Price said:


> I just read a posting by Andrew Brown of the UK Guardian concerning the growth of Calvinism and Reformed Theology in China. I then began thinking about why this is shrinking here in the USA and Europe, but is exploding in persecuted countries. Why is this do you think?



Great post, and encouraging to hear systematic biblical theology of all of Scripture is growing in China.

I could be wrong, but I don't think Calvinism is shrinking in the USA. The biblical reformed churches, broadly speaking are growing. Even former Presidents whose life patterns do not match Christianity, let alone the "five points" are calling themselves "Calvinists." The "new Calvinism" is something of a fad- it's almost cool to be "Calvinist" (though media and many do not understand it).


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jul 5, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> William Price said:
> 
> 
> > I just read a posting by Andrew Brown of the UK Guardian concerning the growth of Calvinism and Reformed Theology in China. I then began thinking about why this is shrinking here in the USA and Europe, but is exploding in persecuted countries. Why is this do you think?
> ...



I am afraid I disagree; I think that Calvinism in North America is declining. This so called resurgence of Christianity among the youth is mainly in the Pentecostal/Arminian camp. Two days ago, I passed by one of the larger churches here in the Greater Toronto Area---The Meeting House. It is basically a Giant COSTCO sized warehouse converted into a church. It seats thousands and preaches an entertainment oriented religion masquerading as Christianity. All this while, the Reformed church service I attended today, had about 25 - 30 people. The Doctrines of Grace were preached and there were no young people in sight.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 5, 2009)

I am inclined to disagree Jacob. While the Christianity, as Seen on T.V. crowd might be in full swing, there are many young folks who are turning to the true Gospel reclaimed in the Reformation. The PCA college aged ministry RUF easily "competes" with campus pentecostal groups and other ministries. Some part of me thinks that being "Reformed" is becoming the next new fad in American Christianity, but I do hope that the interest is genuine.


----------



## A S (Jul 23, 2009)

i mentioned this fact (chinese calvinism growing...) to an arminian friend of mine and he said it is most likely a case of intellectual pride and then spoke of how pentecostal Christianity in africa has grown so much also....


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 23, 2009)

> i mentioned this fact (chinese calvinism growing...) to an arminian friend of mine and he said it is most likely a case of intellectual pride *and then spoke of how pentecostal Christianity in africa has grown so much also...*.



Yes, it has. And it will leave behind no less a burned-over area than did Finney.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 23, 2009)

William, why do you say that Calvinism and Reformed Theology is shrinking in Europe? I would be interested to see stats on that topic.


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 23, 2009)

Not everything that is reported in China is accurate, the grass is not as green as many puts it.


----------



## A.J. (Jul 23, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Not everything that is reported in China is accurate, the grass is not as green as many puts it.



Though some of them may be Buddhist or followers of Confucianism, a great majority of the Chinese in the Philippines are either Roman Catholic or evangelical. 

There are Chinese Reformed believers as well in my country. I had the chance to meet some of them a few months ago. I would think that Calvinism among them (at least in my country) is experiencing growth. 

NOTE: According to estimates, about 1% of the Filipino population is Chinese while about 10-20% of Filipinos are partly Chinese.


----------



## buggy (Jul 24, 2009)

in my opinion, it is very hard to find out whether Reformed theology is growing in China, because since evangelical Christianity is largely forced underground by the authorities, the house churches tend to take in whatever the missionaries teach them. So one cannot take in whatever news report until some official figures appear.


----------

